# Wount rev over 2000rpm



## Blueknight74 (Feb 23, 2007)

ebay intake
:wtf: Help me please I installed an ebay intake on my 04 Z. Was not a smart move, yesterday I was driving and lost all power in car. Car wont Rev over 2000rpm when I went under hood intake filter broke of I got what I paid for. What to do? Help please she is only a month old with 45k


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Sounds like maybe your Mass Air Flow sensor got trashed by flying debris, either from the breaking filter or incoming air now not being filtered..... I think that's what it is, I had a car where the MAF died and it would not rev over 2000 rpm either. Better pull the whole intake off and check for debris, you don't want that getting inside the engine.....


----------



## Blueknight74 (Feb 23, 2007)

Zen31ZR said:


> Sounds like maybe your Mass Air Flow sensor got trashed by flying debris, either from the breaking filter or incoming air now not being filtered..... I think that's what it is, I had a car where the MAF died and it would not rev over 2000 rpm either. Better pull the whole intake off and check for debris, you don't want that getting inside the engine.....


took off CAI did not find anything . Do I need a new MAF sensor?


----------



## dmroberson (Jun 24, 2004)

Yeah, it sounds like you may need a new MAF sensor. Sounds like it's toast.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Blueknight74 said:


> took off CAI did not find anything . Do I need a new MAF sensor?


You got served! :-(

The MAS voltage is most likely different from the OEM one. Ebay is always a hit and miss. See if they well take it back?


----------



## Blueknight74 (Feb 23, 2007)

Spongerider said:


> You got served! :-(
> 
> The MAS voltage is most likely different from the OEM one. Ebay is always a hit and miss. See if they well take it back?


 So how much will a new MAF senser cost?


----------



## Blueknight74 (Feb 23, 2007)

:woowoo: she stats up but engine light is still on I want to clear it out would that be a smart move or should I just take it to Nissan?


----------



## md350z (Sep 25, 2006)

I'd let Nissan deal with it if you aren't sure but it won't be free.

You have a Z...please don't buy Ebay crap!


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

I agree, even the ricer stuff at the auto parts store is better than the Ebay stuff.........


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Blueknight74 said:


> So how much will a new MAF senser cost?


Just buy OEM and not worry about it. I don't know the cost.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Maybe you can look for one on Ebay. Make sure its the stock Nissan unit.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

if its not too late, put the oem intake back on BEFORE you take it in....
your car is in "fail safe" which lets you limp the vehicle home instead
of being stranded... but I am sure you knew that..
It does sound like it took out the maf, also, if you use a k&n or a cai make sure
you do NOT over oil it!


----------

